# Please read if you use Paypal!



## Dawn (May 31, 2009)

Starting June 3, 2009, there are some new policy updates (which suck btw)

Amendment to the PayPal Acceptable Use Policy
Effective Date: June 3, 2009

Beginning June 3, 2009 the PayPal Acceptable Use Policy is being amended to include a new Section 4 as follows:

Prohibited Activities
You may not use the PayPal service for activities that:

"4. involve the sales of products or services identified by government agencies to have a high likelihood of being fraudulent”

Amendment to the PayPal User Agreement



Effective Date: June 3, 2009

Beginning June 3, 2009 PayPal user agreement is being amended as follows:

1. Section 4.2 of the user agreement will read as follows:

“4.2 Receiving Payments for Commercial Transactions and Personal Transactions.
a. Fees depend on whether you are making a commercial transaction or a personal transaction. A commercial transaction involves buying and selling goods or services, and payments received when you send a “request money” using PayPal. A personal transaction involves sending money to and receiving money from friends and family without making a purchase. 

b. If you are selling goods or services, you may not ask the buyer to send you a personal payment for the purchase. If you do so, PayPal may remove your ability to accept personal payments.”

2. Section 8 of the user agreement will read as follows:

8. Fees. All fees are in U.S. Dollars unless otherwise stated.

Fees depend on whether you are making a commercial transaction or a personal transaction. A commercial transaction involves buying and selling goods or services, and payments received when you send a “request money” using PayPal. A personal transaction involves sending money to and receiving money from friends and family without making a purchase. 

Personal Transactions. Fees depend on the payment source that the sender selects. The amount of the fee will be shown at the time the payment is sent. The Fee is paid by either the sender or the recipient. The sender decides who pays.

Domestic Personal Transactions - U.S. sender and recipient


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

Wow...that will curb a lot of my outside of Ebay selling and buying


----------



## Dawn (May 31, 2009)

Like paypal doesn't make ENOUGH money off of us already!


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (May 31, 2009)

This totally blows..


----------



## Dawn (May 31, 2009)

If you login to paypal, you can click on the updates on the left side of the screen for further details and complete rip off fee schedules.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

I am sure it is due to Ebay as well...They want to make all the money too....Sure they have a exclusive partnership


----------



## Dawn (May 31, 2009)

Another option to paypal...
https://www.revolutionmoneyexchange.com/   (RME)
I am just joining, so I don't know much about it, but another friend of mine has had one of these accounts for a while now.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

There is also Google Checkout 

Google Checkout - Merchants


----------



## iShadow (May 31, 2009)

PayPal can go powder their effing nose. Their ridicu..loscity has escalated these past few years.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 31, 2009)

Can Ebay/Paypal get anymore greedy?? I actually hope they start to lose a noticeable amount of business and money cause of this. So they can realize how ridiculous they are seriously getting.

Even in this recession you can bet they are still making mad $$$ ! 

Does RME and Google Merchant work very much similiar to paypal? If so, I may have to switch over. The whole reason I have avoided listing items up for sale on ebay is cause of the 50 million fees it seems to charge you which includes paypal fees.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 31, 2009)

It's the credit card fees that really kill on paypal.  I may have to think about using Google Checkout as a preferred method.  I just hate to even think about wrap the fees into my costs.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

yeah I have checked out thru Google a couple times....I think I will switch over for my outside of Ebay purchases & for receiving money as well.


----------



## MissResha (May 31, 2009)

Womp!!!!!


----------



## rbella (May 31, 2009)

I know I'm retarded, but what exactly does this mean???????  How much am I going to be charged?  I can't just request money from someone?


----------



## frocher (May 31, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## frocher (May 31, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I know I'm retarded, but what exactly does this mean???????  How much am I going to be charged?  I can't just request money from someone?_

 
I thought the same thing but didn't want to ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for asking the question Rbella!


----------



## Vixxan (May 31, 2009)

I learned (mac4less) just how much protection PayPal offers the buyers on purchases made outside of Ebay. When I am given the option to use Google's checkout I do.  I would really like to avoid using PayPal they just come off as being greedy and worthless. Just my opinion.


----------



## rbella (May 31, 2009)

No problem, Coach.  Although, I still have no clue what is happening.  I need to invoice someone for a custom order in a week and I don't know if I can now?


----------



## User27 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Just curious, have government agencies identified mac products on ebay to be in "high likelihood of being fraudulent"? Does anyone know?_

 
This is the question I'm the most curious about as well. 

How will I buy from trusted sellers here on Specktra now? I actually landed reasonable deals from here because of the lack of Paypal fees and it looks like they're taking that away now too. I'd be willing to learn the Google checkout method in order to buy still but a lot of sellers would have to set up accounts just to continue to sell. Ebay owns Paypal, take away the ability to buy outside of Ebay and Ebay's the top choice again....that is one greedy move. 

I actually feel sorry for the sellers that are going through the headache to all this and Holstrom4, thank you. I never look at the Paypal updates to know Specktra sellers wouldn't be able to invoice me this way. I hope the legitimate sellers are willing to set up secondary accounts to handle sales. Specktra has thrown me a couple of amazing deals and I was ecstatic that I didn't get ripped off and got a reasonable bargain.


----------



## rbella (May 31, 2009)

If I am correct in what I am reading, this seems like quite a pain, and it will encourage some paypal users (sellers) to lie, which would suck for a dispute.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_No problem, Coach. Although, I still have no clue what is happening. I need to invoice someone for a custom order in a week and I don't know if I can now?_

 
Basically if you have a personal account then you may not be able to use paypal after 6/3 to receive the funds....you must sign up for a Commercial acct is my understanding....but someone please correct me if I am wrong...trying to help 


2) Personal PayPal accounts, where all payments except those funded by credit card, are free for the receiver.  However, beginning June 3, 2009, *personal PayPal accounts will no longer be available for use by anyone who sells goods or services* no matter the amount.  If you sell a $1 item then you must convert your personal PayPal account to a commercial account and pay fees on all transactions no matter the funding source used.  This is a major change and many very small or part-time online sellers won’t see this one coming.


----------



## Mindy! (May 31, 2009)

That is just pure crap!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 1, 2009)

If im correct the fee is 4.9%? from the total transaction?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_If im correct the fee is 4.9%? from the total transaction?_

 
Whose fee is this?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Whose fee is this?_

 
since you cant sell any goods on a personal account, it sounds like you have to upgrade your paypal account to a premiere account? I think the fee for any money you receive is 4.9%


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 1, 2009)

i'm more annoyed by the fact you have to wait a month to get the money from the paypal account. this sucks!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 1, 2009)

Heres the link

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we..._update-policy

So it looks like the sellers who dont already have a premium account need to upgrade their accounts in 2 days.  Its not as bad as it sounds, it says there is a fee of 3.9% + a small fixed fee (about $.30) for each transaction which is only about $4.20 for every $100 you earn, nothing is free of charge in this world :\  I doubt selling makeup is considered (high risk) fradulent activity so i think were pretty safe to sell!

I bet many of the ladies who sell on specktra are already premium members, so it doesnt really affect us.  Just the fee rate got slightly higher.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

^^^ If only that was true....Many of us had to file paypal claims regarding fake makeup/fraud just recently.....As many fakes as there are out there it has become very unsafe to buy makeup from many sources....and this was a Specktra source ...so you never know when you need to file fraud claims and from where

Everyone does not want or need a commercial acct to sell a few items here or there or to receive and send money...it actually sounds pretty damn bad if you ask me...it is not only the fees that are being addressed here

I have a business acct already....but I am concerned about the other issues being limited if you read the entire post of changes


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2009)

I have both a business and personal account.  I opened the personal so my Specktra & LJ buyers wouldn't have to pay fees if it was a non-CC transaction.

This is just absolutely awful of Paypal.  I'm setting up my Google checkout right now, I'll never use Paypal again.  This is just the last straw with them and ebay.  I hope they fall hard and fast.  I know that's unrealistic, but I can think it lol

Thank you for posting this!  I never read the updates :\


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Why should people be made to open a Commercial account just to receive money from a friend, family member or anyone for that matter. If they wanted to charge a fee for this I could understand...But to say it is not allowed with a personal acct period is a bit much IMO. Everyone does not need a commercial acct that uses paypal and should not be forced to get one.




Beginning June 3, 2009 PayPal user agreement is being amended as follows:
1. Section 4.2 of the user agreement will read as follows:

*“4.2 Receiving Payments for Commercial Transactions and Personal Transactions.*a. Fees depend on whether you are making a commercial transaction or a personal transaction. A commercial transaction involves buying and selling goods or services, and payments received when you send a “request money” using PayPal. A personal transaction involves sending money to and receiving money from friends and family without making a purchase. 
b. *If you are selling goods or services, you may not ask the buyer to send you a personal payment for the purchase. If you do so, PayPal may remove your ability to accept personal payments.”*


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2009)

can you print labels through google like you can through paypal??


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

aw man, i just was getting into paypal and ebay again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will this delay in getting the funds? my paypal debit card expired and a new one was sent to me.. will i still get the cash pretty quickly? i am selling stuff to pay my cable bill...


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2009)

Current overview of PP fees:

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/we...=_display-fees


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_aw man, i just was getting into paypal and ebay again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will this delay in getting the funds? my paypal debit card expired and a new one was sent to me.. will i still get the cash pretty quickly? i am selling stuff to pay my cable bill..._

 

The card and the speed in which you would get your cash should stay the same.  From what I gather, fee wise, it will be more beneficial for everyone to just upgrade to a premier account.

Paypal sucks.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2009)

thanks, i already had a premior account because a couple of years back i used to be a seller for ebay (mostly handbags) so i guess not too much will affect me.
paypal does suck, though - one time a buyer said she never recieved a coach bag she bought from me.  i supplied paypal with the delievery confirmation number and they still froze my funds until the girl decided to log on and commented that she "forgot she recieved it" and took the complaint against me off. it took three weeks for me to get paid for something i shipped out!


----------



## EnchantedBeauty (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG this is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *soco210* 

 
_can you print labels through google like you can through paypal??_

 
I have only sent money....but the packages I received did have printed labels


----------



## soco210 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks TISH!

I think I'm going to have to stick to Paypal unless someone from the US or UK wants to pay me via Google, since I have that set up now I can accept it.  It just sucks Google won't accept from other countries.

BEA2LS - Paypal is definately NOT seller friendly.  No one likes to see the email that they have a complaint against them, that's for sure!  I see honest people get scammed all the time and Paypal does nothing, because they've made their money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That being said they aren't really buyer friendly either.  I'm sure everyone has their own horror story or at least knows someone who has been through it with PP.  It's just a shame that in the economy we're in Paypal/eBay is doing this.  They are the leaders and they know it.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 1, 2009)

All I have to say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Paypal. In this economy...


----------



## iShadow (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_All I have to say is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Paypal. In this economy..._

 

Seriously! Someone needs to sic Bon Qui Qui on them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 2, 2009)

^^ I know right, Complicated and RUDE!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2009)

This is all so confusing.  Geez.


----------



## mahreez (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for posting this, i hardly read the fine print anymore


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Jun 2, 2009)

Now this is great.

Google checkout looks like a great alternative but they don't accept the debit advice procedure which paypal does. You only can create an account with a CC which I don't have.


----------



## Willa (Jun 2, 2009)

This is bullsh*t
¬¬


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm confused AND very annoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess this means I will be buying less makeup online


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

Boooo. I've never received money off paypal, only sent but more fees for no reason = sucks


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i'm more annoyed by the fact you have to wait a month to get the money from the paypal account. this sucks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If that's true then Paypal can seriously shove it then! It's one thing to force us all to get business accounts and pay extra but to take a month to get your money is completely absurd!!

I'm officially done using paypal to receive money cause of this.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_It's the credit card fees that really kill on paypal.  I may have to think about using Google Checkout as a preferred method.  I just hate to even think about wrap the fees into my costs._

 
Just exactly how does Paypal work? Is this new regulation just for Ebay buying/selling? Cause I want to use Paypal for being much more safer than the other method of paying...thanks..


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_This is all so confusing.  Geez.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah.
I just sent someone an invoice for something i posted on MUA. 
As much as a i hate the paypal fees i feel comfortable using paypal because it insures all of my transactions. 
Has anybody had any trouble filing claims since this has happened?


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would love to use Google Checkout, but as far as I know Canadian's can't have accounts to receive money. I could be wrong, someone correct me if I am.


----------

